# Cyclogest question



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Hiya


I've been on cyclogest loads of times and am just about to start taking it again.


I've always used it rectally and it ALWAYS causes me to have an upset tummy. I know that as long as you can keep it in for 30 mins then it is absorbed but it doesn't seem healthy to have an upset tummy every day if one is one it for weeks.


Would it be best to switch to another form of progesterone completely? Or might it be best to use once a day rectally and once vaginally?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You can do what ever you feel comfortable doing. Personally I find rectally much less messy and more comfortable. Vaginally I find they are really messy and ruin all your underwear or you need pads every day.

I have to use them 3 times a day as I have a very thick lining in treatment more than 16mm, and I can't have anywhere to lay down for 30 minutes in the afternoon so it all does not leak out before it is absorbed.

It is really up to you and your doctor. You could try crinone gel which is a sticky vaginal gel and some prefer that or intramuscular injections of oily progesterone such as gestone or prontogest.
Or try a mixture of routes for the cyclogest and see if that is better.


----------



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Holly


----------

